# Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bedingt durch ein anderes Thema siehe Beitrag #77 und #78 habe ich soeben mal Tante Google bemüht und nachgesehen, was unsere Teich-__ Schnecken   denn alles so verdrücken.

Gefunden habe ich dabei dies:

Lymnaea stagnalis - große Schlammschnecke


> Sie ernährt sich sowohl von pflanzlicher als auch tierischer Nahrung (Aas) und Detritus. ....
> 
> Spitzschlammschnecken sind interessant zu beobachten und können recht pflegeleicht in einem Kaltwasserbecken gehalten werden (Zimmertemperatur). ... Sie frisst verschiedene Sorten Gemüse, Salat, Kohl, Wasserpflanzen, Algen und Fischfutter.


Quelle




> Ihre Nahrung besteht aus Algen sowie absterbenden und lebenden Pflanzenteilen, was ihr in neu eingerichteten oder spärlich bepflanzten "Zierteichen" einen schlechten Ruf als Pflanzenvernichter eingetragen hat.


 Quelle

über Schnecken allgemein


> ...vornehmlich das abgestorbene Pflanzenmaterial entsorgt wird. Gesunde Pflanzen werden vom Aufwuchs befreit, und die, noch als Nahrung verwertbaren Überreste im Detritus werden verwertet ...


Quelle

und über Detritus
http://www.umweltlexikon-online.de/fp/archiv/RUBsonstiges/Detritus.php

Eben weil sie diese abgestorbenen Teile fressen, die z.B. an den Patronen festsitzen, und der ausgeschiedene Kot dann nach unten Richtung Schmutzablass fällt, fand ich Ihren Einsatz bisher eher positiv.

Klar sitzen auf diesen abgestorbenen Teilen, die sie fressen, auch Bakterien - aber sollte man sie deswegen als Bakterien-Töter bezeichnen? 
Vermehren sich die Bakterien nicht schnell genug, um dies zu kompensieren? Wären sonst nicht alle natürlichen Gewässer mit Schneckenbesatzung mangels Bakterien schon lange k.o.?
Kann man eigentlich irgendwo nachlesen, dass Teichschnecken besonders stark/gern Bakterien fressen?

Viele Fragen, ich weiß.  

Ich hatte selbst immer ein bis zwei größere __ Schlammschnecken in meinem Biotec. Im ersten Jahr sind sie sogar "von selbst" da eingezogen. 
Es gab keine erkennbaren Probleme. Daher meine Nachfragen...


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

hallo

hats dir keine ruhe gelassen.   

ich denke ein paar schneckies, machen gar nix aus.

wenns aber eine invasion wird dann schon.

ich habe schon mal patronenfilter gesehen, die voll damit waren.
nicht nur außen sondern sogar innen drin. schade daß ich die bilder nicht finde.

wenn sie dann die patronen abgrasen, gehn dann halt die bakterien am rand mit hops.


----------



## juergen-b (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

hy anett,

auch ich sehe __ schnecken als positiv - leider überleben sie in meinem hauptteich nicht da die fische sie als delikatesse sehen.

trotz allem sollte man nicht vergessen daß sie keine perpedum mobile sind - was sie vorne reinhauen kommt zum großen teil hinten als ausscheidung wieder raus  

bezüglich bakterien frass - sehe ich als total vernachlässigbar an - die äußeren bakieschichten sollen eh durch neue ersetzt werden ....... und am boden liegt jede menge abgestorbenes potential.

was aber nicht ganz so positiv ist, ist die tatsache, daß sie als krankheitsüberträger angesehen werden.

z.b. liebe ich in meinem pflanzenfilter 2, die wasserasseln und die köcherfliegenlarven, da sie allen müll mineralisieren und dadurch dem filter zugänglich machen.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hi Annett  Hi Jürgen-b

Ich sehe es genau so, __ Schnecken oder Bakterien sind doch Tiere?  
Die einen sind klein, die anderen sind grösser und alle fressen organische Abfälle. 
Im Filter währe eine Schnecke (sehr große Bakterie) für die guten Bakterien ein sehr kräftiger Nahrungskonkurrent, wenn bei mäßiger Stömung der Kot nicht in die Schaumstoffpatrone gelangt, sondern sofort auf den Boden absinkt und  abgelassen wird. 
Daher hätten die Bakterien weniger Nahrung zum mineralisieren und leider weniger Dünger für die Algen. 

Wenn ich jetzt weiter denke, sind Tausende Schnecken im Filter eine gute Filterung, wenn Kot und tote Schnecken gelegentlich am Filter abgelassen werden. 

Schnecken als Krankheitsüberträger, kenne ich nur die Blasenschnecke die in Feuchtwiesen an Grashalmen von Schafen aufgenommen werden können und Leber oder Lungenkrankheit verursachen. 

Dieses sind aber Informationen die ich vor 24 Jahren erhielt als ich noch Skuddenschafe pflegte, die damals noch sehr selten waren.
Meine Tiere kamen über einen Händler vom Zoo Ost-Berlin und Zoo Leipzig.

@ Annett, baue weiterhin auf das logische Denken aus der Aquaristik und deiner Teicherfahrung. 
Praxis und Theorie sind meist unterschiedlich.

Gibt es noch Skudden in Leipzig?


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

hallo



> bezüglich Bakterien frass - sehe ich als total vernachlässigbar an



naja, wie schon gesagt es kommt auf die menge an. ich habe schon wo anders bilder gesehen wo es richtige außnahme angenommen hat ( hatte ich noch nie ).
die aussage vom "bakterienfresser" kommt nicht von mir, sondern kompetenten teichbesitzer mit reichlich erfahrungen. 



> die äußeren bakieschichten sollen eh durch neue ersetzt werden



ne, auf die äußeren schichten sind die aktiven bakies die darunter nicht.


----------



## chromis (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hallo,

ich möchte nochmals diesen alten thread aufgreifen, da ich schon seit längerer Zeit zerfressenen __ Froschbiss, angefressene Seerosenblätter und durchgefressene Seerosenstängel(bevorzugt bei kleinen Sorten) sowie Fraßspuren an der Blättern der __ Seekanne bemerke.

Nachl längerer Beobachtung am Wochenende , habe ich als Übeltäter meine Spitzschlammschnecken ausgemacht. Ca. 40 erwachsene Tiere habe ich jetzt entfernt und werde die weitere Entwicklung genau verfolgen.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Posthorn- und Sumpfdeckelschnecken scheinen Spitzschlammschnecken nicht nur totes Pflanzenmaterial, sondern gerne auch lebendes weiches Pflanzengewebe zu fressen. Fatal wirkt sich hier natürlich auch das Vermehrungspotenzial dieser Schnecke aus.


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hallo,

die Erfahrung von Rainer kann ich nur bestätigen. Die ersten __ Schnecken, die ich hatte, waren Spitzschlammschnecken. Sehr vermehrungsfreudig. Ergebnis: Nach dem ersten Winter wurde jedes Fitzelchen frischer Austriebe niedergemacht. In meinem kleinen Teichleich bedeutete das Totalverlust der Unterwasserpflanzen. Seit ich mich von ihnen getrennt habe und nur noch Posthorn-, Sumpfdeckel- und Blasenschnecken zu meinen Teichbewohnern zähle, habe ich diese Probleme nicht mehr. Jetzt muss ich nur noch am Teichrand auf kleine Egelschnecken (Landschnecken) achten.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hallo,

ich kann genau das Gegenteil berichten.

Ich hatte in meinem Aufzuchtbecken (Überwinterung der Goldelritzen) ca. 30 große __ Schlammschnecken (ca 40mm Gehäuse). Beim __ Hornblatt und Tausentblatt wurde nur der Algenbewuchs abgefressen, sodaß ich einmal im Monat einen 10l Eimer abernten musste.

Das einzigste wo sind drangingen war ein __ Laichkraut, dieses wurde komplett gefressen.

Ich habe die __ Schnecken dann nach und nach in Teich und Filterteich gesetzt. Hier finde ich sie vorallem an abgestorbenen Blättern und sonstigen abgestorbenen organischen Material / Fischfutter.
An den Lebenden Pflanzen werden nur die Algen abgefressen, weder an Seerosen, __ Seekanne, krauses Leichkraut usw. sind Frassspuren zu sehen.


Interessant an den Schneckeneiern ist, das sie selbst nach 6 Jahren Trockenlegung und KMnO4 Desinfizierung nach Ausserdienststellung des
Beckens, noch Schneckeneier welche im Kies waren geschlüpft sind (__ Posthornschnecke, Turmdeckelschnecke usw, halt alle die im Warmwasseraquarium so anzutreffen sind).

Axel


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hallo,

Danke für eure Berichte.

Ich denke, ich werde die beiden größten Exemplare (Spitzschlammschnecken) in den großen Teich zurück siedeln. 
Meine Mini-Seerose leidet nämlich auch unerklärlicher Weise an immer wieder gekappten Blättern. 

Dank der Lotossendung von Werner habe ich etwas Posthornschnecken-Nachwuchs, den ich statt dessen aussetzen werde.
So kann man auch zum ersehnten Schneckenbesatz kommen. :smoki


----------



## Kurt (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hallo,

wie Axel berichtet - ich habe auch nie eine Schädigung einer lebenden Pflanze beobachten können - und ich beobachte meine Spitzschlamm- und Posthornschnecken sehr oft und gerne - und ich habe sehr viele davon .
Die Laichkräuter werden erst dann angefressen, wenn sie bereits anderweitig geschädigt sind (angefault usw.) = meine Beobachtung.

Werner:  ich sehe die Schnecke als wichtigen "Vorverdauer" für die Bakkis, genauso wie Kaulquappen und andere Steineputzer im Teich.
Ist ja bei uns genauso - mit einer ganzen Karotte können die Bakkis in der Kläranlage auch nicht wirklich was anfangen, zumindest dauert´s viel länger wie bei den 'vorverdauten'.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Hallo Kurt,



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Laichkräuter werden erst dann angefressen, wenn sie bereits anderweitig geschädigt sind (angefault usw.) = meine Beobachtung.
> Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
> Kurt



das wird sogar stimmen, denn das __ Laichkraut welches ich aus dem Teich ins Aquarium gesetzt hatte fing sich schon, wegen des nahenden Winters, sich zu zersetzen. Ich hoffte das es im Aquarium neu ausschlagen würde...

Axel


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was fressen Teichschnecken wirklich?*

Servus Schneckenfreunde  

Was ich bis jetzt an meinem "Mini" feststellen konnte, ist das die Spitzschlammschnecken nur an "Abgestorbenes" und Algen gehen, außer an den __ Rohrkolben, der wird auch wenn er noch wächst bereits abgeschabt, so das die Blätter knicken und absterben. Was wieder Futter für die Schneckis ist  . Solange sie nur auf den Rohrkolben gehen ist es mir Recht, aber wehe sie vergreifen sich an den Seerosen. Dann muß ich sie leider des Teiches verweisen.


----------

